# Sound from 3.5 SE ignition



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

Has anyone with a 2003 3.5 SE Altima w/VQ engine heard a sound everytime the ignition is turned on and engine turned off?. It sounds like the power zoom lens operating in an automatic camera. I have not seen any bulletin or recall, if this is a real issue. Otherwise the car runs OK.


----------



## squander (Apr 9, 2005)

*Yea, what is that?*

Mine too- it just started. I came here to find out what it is. Mine does it after every throttle excursion- a "gawee gawee gawee..." repeating 5 or six times in about 5 seconds. Definately some sort of solonoid. If I just goose the throttle it cycles the sound. Sometimes just turing the key on and back off will do it also. It does it all teh time except the one time I had a friend come over to listen (grrrr....).

Any help?

Squander


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

sounds like it could be the fuel pump turning off and on.


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sound from Altima 3.5 SE*

I called the local Nissan's service adviser to find out if this sound is normal. He advised me that this is normal sound from actuator of cruise control. Even though I don't use cruise control while driving, he said the actuator mechanism in the cruise control prepares it in case it is needed. I am not entirely convinced with this explanation. I asked the sales person in the dealership to turn on the ignition in the Altima in the showroom and let me know if he hears the same noise and he reported negative. It turned out that he was testing Altima 2.5 S and not 3.5 SE.


----------



## squander (Apr 9, 2005)

*Bogus*

Wrong answer (besides being the wrong car)- this noise is new, only started a week ago.
Squander


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*"sounds like it could be the fuel pump turning off and on."*


I am interested in your experience with '05 Altima. Do you also hear this sound?. Make sure your windows are rolled down, seat belt on and A/C and audio off to be able to hear the sound clearly. I am now noticing this sound even as I back up or move forward. Am not sure if this happens while driving on highways or freeways since it is not possible to hear that sound due to outside noise. On my next oil change I will show it to the dealership, since my warranty expires in September, 05.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

No, I do not hear the sound you are describing in my 05. I do have another sound, but I have since discovered it is the ABS self test feature and activates every time you start to move the car.


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Nissan Dealer's Diagnosis ...*

After inspection of the noise by the dealer today,I was informed that the noise was being emitted by the rear motor mount. A special order has been placed for the new motor mount. I also asked the technician what he thought about the noise coming from the fuel pump. He said that since the fuel pump is mounted near/inside the fuel tank under the rear seat it could not have caused the noise. The noise I was hearing was coming from the engine compartment. I also checked a new model in the show room for the same noise and I could hear a feeble sound. I now understand why it was not noticeable for the first 2 years. I hope this will resolve the problem.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

A motor mount making noise when you turn the key? Interesting...


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Electronic Motor Mount...*

Apparently the 3.5 SE Altima comes with an electronically controlled hydraulic motor mount that adjusts the the motor mount from flexible to rigid depending on if the vehicle is stationary or travelling at a certain speed.Hence the sound...


----------



## squander (Apr 9, 2005)

*Hydraulic motor mount???*

An automatic hydraulically actuated motor mount that makes noise when the throttle is exercised? Sounds far-fetched. It would have to be electrically activated and controlled. Why bother? Can anyone on this forum corroborate that this exists on the Altima?
Thanks, Squander


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Quote from R. Brown*

"That noise is coming from the engine mount. It is an expensive repair ($450) so if you can get it fixex under warrenty, do it. I also believe that it won't cause any problems but if you can get it fixed why not do it. I have an '02 and my rear engine mount started making that noise at 45,000 miles, but it isn't covered under the drive train warrenty so I decide to just unplug it and forget about it. I'm at 62,000 and no problems so far."
__________________
R. Brown '02 V6 Altima Auto


----------



## amerx (Jul 22, 2005)

*Liquid filled electronic motor mounts*



squander said:


> An automatic hydraulically actuated motor mount that makes noise when the throttle is exercised? Sounds far-fetched. It would have to be electrically activated and controlled. Why bother? Can anyone on this forum corroborate that this exists on the Altima?
> Thanks, Squander


*Today, I got the rear motor mount replaced under warranty. The part # on the invoice is 11320-8J100. The noise has completely gone away. I inspected the part removed and noticed a wire hanging from it and realized how easy it is to unplug it, if one can access it from under the vehicle, in case the warranty had expired. When asked if there was any harm in not replacing the motor mount , the service advisor replied that the motor will be set to stiff setting only. The dealer has a 12 month/12,000 miles warranty on repairs in case if there is a need to replace it again. *. 


> *DUH ... There should have been a tsb out for it!!!*


.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a 2005 3.5SE Alty. I hear a noise that comes from the engine compartment. When i hit the gas paddel, i hear it go something like reeeeeeee wuuuuuuuuuuu. Sounds kinds funny, but it only happens when i stop and then slowly excellerate when i am in neutral. Does anyone know if there are any recalls on the 05 3.5SE model? Let me know what you guys think.

Here is what i found out on 2005 Nissan car recalls:

Year 2005 
Make Nissan 
Model Murano
» Quest
» Sentra
» Xterra 

these were the cars.


----------

